# Finally the Man of My Dreams... this is wierd



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

So maybe I am straight and Don't dream about guys, but I do have the perfect mate to my all-star hen I have had for a few years. So first this hen I have had was on fire her young bird season and her old bird season. She is a CRV crossed with a Lumachi Janssen. She is one of the best birds I or my grandpa have ever had. Now with Mr. Peeman dieing and all they are selling off all the really awesome stock he had... (http://www.oak-haven.com/index.htm). So my grandpa's best friend had been buying all the dreamboy stock up. So I got a phone call today from them and they told be they had a direct son of Dream boy that they really wanted to mate to my little blue bar hen.... so I said yes and I had to separate her from her mate now so I will be expecting a round of eggs in about 3 weeks! there are pics on my website http://theracingpigeon.googlepages.com/mypigeons so when i said the man of my dream I was kidding ... really I was... kinda


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

No comment?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I understand how excited you are Matt but it's kind of sad about separating your little blue bar hen from her mate. 
Good luck though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think the separating is worth it...after all, her new mate is something special! 
I wish I had some crazy good californian pigeons to go along with my little Southeastern pidgies


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I actually picked up 3 birds that are grand children of Dreamboy at a local auction John Leone one of the guys who runs the Flamingo race down in Florida actually races and keeps his own birds up here on Long Island and he had an auction of his 2007 YB team that he never flew. One of the birds has Dreamboy as the grandfather on the dads side and as the grtgrandfather on the moters side. And the other two have Dreamboy as their grandfather and Eurostar as their grtgrandfather on the fathers side. And a whole bunch of other well named Peeman birds on the mothers side. But I'll see how they do for me. I'm gonna cross them into the Janssen I've been winning with. Not that I needed better pigeons because I win my share of races especially the 300 mile YB races. But hey it never hurts to try to make your stock better and I've got plenty of room to try new stuff so they aren't kicking anybody out.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are beautiful birds Matt. I hope you get some great youngsters from them. How is the pairing going?

Margaret


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

pairing is going great... it is pouring out side! but they are in there cozy loft right now making their nest right now... you should see it! it is HUGE! pics will come. but by my birthday (jan 7) I will probably have a round out! so it is really going good... hope the results turn out. Oh btw, I have decided to put one of the california convention jr. race http://www.calpigeon.org/ Ill tell you guys the band number so if you would like to you can check up on me once and a while.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt D. said:


> So maybe I am straight and Don't dream about guys, but I do have the perfect mate to my all-star hen I have had for a few years. So first this hen I have had was on fire her young bird season and her old bird season. She is a CRV crossed with a Lumachi Janssen. She is one of the best birds I or my grandpa have ever had. Now with Mr. Peeman dieing and all they are selling off all the really awesome stock he had... (http://www.oak-haven.com/index.htm). So my grandpa's best friend had been buying all the dreamboy stock up. So I got a phone call today from them and they told be they had a direct son of Dream boy that they really wanted to mate to my little blue bar hen.... so I said yes and I had to separate her from her mate now so I will be expecting a round of eggs in about 3 weeks! there are pics on my website http://theracingpigeon.googlepages.com/mypigeons so when i said the man of my dream I was kidding ... really I was... kinda


Matt,

First of all I got a big kick from your post !  

You certainly have a real love for pigeons, and I certainly can understand the excitement you must have felt when you found out that you were going to get a pigeon to breed from that would not have normally been possible.

Your post also made me laugh so hard that I needed to go take a breathing treatment !  Always look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Ok, this is messing up my life. I worked for 4 years on finding the best pair to breed me the perfect cock bird to breed to my hen. I did it and i got one of the finest birds I have ever owned! Perfect right, have them mate up and the world just keeps turning... not so fast =(. I can't get them to breed and if they're taking it slow... THEY ARE TAKING IT REALLY SLOW! i have tried every trick in the book. This is messing up my life! I my life is falling to pieces because of two birds!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

you really need to take a step back and let nature take its course here , birds will be birds and if its the perfect couple nature will take its course eventually,why force the issue ..I mean pigeons do 3 things very well ... eat poop and multiply lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I was always told Apple Cider Vinegar kinda gives the pair that extra...'boost' you need when trying to get them to pair up together. I dunno if it helps at all, but my dad said it did, so why not try? I guess it just makes them pumped up and healthy so they _want_ to breed...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, would Hemp seeds help???  

Shi


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

LOL! =) it might... culture reference!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Matt D. said:


> LOL! =) it might... culture reference!



Actually, Squeaks LOVES his hemps! I got them because I "heard" they were a good source of energy...THEN, I also found out they were good for other stuff too - uh - in pigeons, that is!!  

Shi


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

yeah i have heard... just i couldnt ever feed my pigeons hemp seeds... just because some might fall on the ground and grow... =(


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Matt D. said:


> yeah i have heard... just i couldnt ever feed my pigeons hemp seeds... just because some might fall on the ground and grow... =(


Nope, they won't. They are "treated" so they won't grow...no worries...

I WAS guilty of teasing the site members by saying I TRIED to grow 'em and it didn't work...I WAS ONLY KIDDING! 

Shi


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Very true ... if you get the jedds advertisement you will see some pretty interesting seeds in there! =)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Matt D. said:


> i have tried every trick in the book.


Exactly what kind of "tricks" have you used? First of all, it's only been 12 days (yesterday) since you told us about getting this bird. Second, you already told us that you separated the hen from her mate. Third, we all, you included, have always stressed the fact that a new bird should be kept separated from our birds for a period of time. There are different views on what the time should be. 
So, you've got a hen who YOU want to take a new mate. You've got a cock that is in a different place and who YOU want to take a new mate. And you think they are "taking it slow?"...........how bout giving the birds some time and not be so impatient??  12 days is not going to ruin you life........


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well I am sure i am "alittle" selfish but.... Have you met a racer that isnt?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Matt D. said:


> Well I am sure i am "alittle" selfish but.... Have you met a racer that isnt?


 Hi MATT, YES I have met people that are NOT selfish all of whom were very good people.These people would help others in the sport.Many of these good people are driven out of our sport or hobbie by the selfish that believe in winning at other people's expence. .George


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Oh once again I didnt make my self clear. I know many in our sport who are very nice... and many who are not... but I meant that when you race your pigeons if you stand back and look at why we do what we do... We raise pigeons and Make them fly hundreds of miles just for bragging rights... I meant that racing pigeons as a sport is alitte selfish... Which is pretty true, if you take a neutral look at it...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Matt,

Give your birds a little time to get used to one another. Especially your hen. After all, she has been separated from her mate, which in pigeon life is a big deal since they will mate for life if they have the opportunity. She is going to miss her mate for a bit and not be too accepting of this new guy in her life. You are relating to the birds a bit much as if they are mechanical objects that you put together and get more, rather than living breathing beings with feelings. OK, I'll get off my soapbox now. I wasn't very patient at your age either and had to learn it. But truly, pigeon breeding is a fine art as well as a hobby and learning to relate to your birds and really getting to know them during their breeding and growing is just as important as flying them.

How about some pictures of the pair?

Margaret

Margaret


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Yeah this pair has been along time comming and I just have been really excited about them for a long time. Here's some pictures http://picasaweb.google.com/thecrazypigeonman/MyJansennBreeders


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

They are utterly gorgeous. Thanks for the pictures. It won't be long before they are in the reproducing mood. I don't know what is going on here, but almost every hen I have is laying eggs! Am thinking someone put something in the water. LOL

Margaret


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> Nope, they won't. They are "treated" so they won't grow...no worries...
> 
> I WAS guilty of teasing the site members by saying I TRIED to grow 'em and it didn't work...I WAS ONLY KIDDING!
> 
> Shi



Something going on here that I should know about ?  My brother grows these plants behind my loft and he said I could keep the seeds, but he takes the leaves from the plants and makes some sort of natural tonic, which he says helps him...something about how the Indians use to use it for medical purposes. I fed the leaves to my birds once, but all they did was stare around a lot...but then they ate like they had not eaten in days !  Any way these seeds grow just fine...don't know about those treated seeds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt D. said:


> Ok, this is messing up my life. I worked for 4 years on finding the best pair to breed me the perfect cock bird to breed to my hen. I did it and i got one of the finest birds I have ever owned! Perfect right, have them mate up and the world just keeps turning... not so fast =(. I can't get them to breed and if they're taking it slow... THEY ARE TAKING IT REALLY SLOW! i have tried every trick in the book. This is messing up my life! I my life is falling to pieces because of two birds!


Matt,

You crack me up !  

If the only thing in life which is "messing you up" is a pair of pigeons which are not on eggs yet after only 12 days or so...then life for you is good. *VERY VERY GOOD !!*   

A number of things could be at work here. Are they getting at least 14 hours of light a day ?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I WAS guilty of teasing the site members by saying I TRIED to grow 'em and it didn't work...I WAS ONLY KIDDING!

Click to expand...

*No officer, I swear there for my pigeon Mr Squeaks. 




I think you need to give the hen some space and be a little patient. You just took her from her other mate and hooked her up with some pigeon she doesn't even know. 

Just a suggestion, it's Christmas enjoy the holiday and let the pigeons get to know each other first. Maybe New Years Eve they may surprise you.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Oh yeah they are getting 14 hours of light. First thing i did!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Hey everyone... Just an update... Got the first egg on my birthday and the second when i came back from school today... weird timing on the laying though. Thought you all would like an update.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Hey everyone... Just an update... Got the first egg on my birthday and the second when i came back from school today... weird timing on the laying though. Thought you all would like an update.


What a nice birthday present for you, Matt! We'll look forward to hearing about and seeing pictures of the babies!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Whoo hooo, You are on your way now. The countdown to hatch has started.
Get the camera ready. You know we are going to want to see these babies. What a neat birthday present.

Margaret


----------

